# Bent skeg?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Good question, I don't know, so I had to find out.
Lots of information here so I'll be busy reading for a while... 

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=repair+bent+skeg+on+outboard+lower+unit&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&fp=KxYPMM6r3XA


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

What ever you do be gentle, it's likely to break. :'(


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

man this looks like a pain. Basically even if I get her straight she will be way weaker. I may just leave it as is even thought its bent pretty good, if not I'll try heating it a little and beating it back with 2 hammers.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

PICTURES....???


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't heat it because you will most likely ruin your seals.

It may look bad but you most likely will not notice any significant change in performance if left alone.

Any quality welder can take care of it but I would use someone who does this on a regular basis to prevent cooking the seals.

Cost is normally $50 to $125 but you'll have to pull the lower.

CR/TSS


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Admiral Propeller in Tampa can help. 

www.acbprop.com

They fixed my skeg when I broke it off.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

well I think I'm gonna just leave it, I bought the motor for $100 so putting $125 into it for something that doesn't affect it to bad doesn't make sense to me.
thanks though.


----------

